# '87 4Runner Refresh



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

This is my '87 4Runner as I got it a couple years ago. I got it in trade for some BBS RS' that didn't look very good on my BMW. Pardon all the crappy iPhone pics.
Here is a picture of it as I got it, asides from new bumpers (and the lights) which I needed to get it inspected.








The wheels I traded for it.








Here is the rear bumper, I incorporated a hi-lift jack holder into it with a stainless bold and stainless hook assembly. So you unscrew that bolt and the jack slides out the other end.
















The fiberglass top is wicked heavy so I welded up an aluminum rear top with a black canvas top (2 layers of canvas sandwiching a layer of plastic).
























(One of these days I'll get around to finishing the sides.)
Bought some tube doors and powdercoated them black.








I had to do a head gasket fall of '08 and it popped again this past fall of '09. I was talking to the local machine shop and they said that once a Toyota engine pops, with their experience, you can't save them. Oh well, that's just as well as I bought a TDI swap for it.








Cleaned it up a bit. It was caked with rust, and the cylinders had been full of water, but they honed up just fine by the machine shop.
























Made a new center console, as with open doors and such, there really isn't much of a place to store stuff securely. It also has a JL 6" W3 built into. It is surprising how much sound comes out of that speaker. Powdercoated a "textured" black, it looks pretty good.
























Lack of articulation sucks, so I picked up a new solid axle. This one is from a Jeep Grand Wagoneer. It's the right width, and has the same bolt patern, and proper placement of the differential.








Got a kit for swapping on leaf springs from a Chevy 1500. Much more flex.
















The ACME adapter plate for the TDI install. I need to make my own motor mounts but that is cake.








Mated the head and put on a manifold that I got from a buddy. Might not use it though. It kinda hampers the placement of the turbo. Might be making a new manifold to place the turbo up front more.
















Just setting in place.








Got the new Chevy springs in:
















Ripped out all my IFS stuff, and rolled the Jeep axle underneath.
















Still need to get those IFS frame parts out of there, but there's lots more room now.
















I wanted to get rid of that heavy ass tailgate, and replace it with a tube frame one, and also wanted to arrange the storage in the bed a bit. Also mounting the tire off to the side was a real pain in the butt to get it in and out. This should net me what I'm looking for. Still need to do add a few more bars, but you get the idea.
























Much more to come.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

Freaking awesome work, I wish I was that talented.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow nice work!
I love the rear bumper design with the hi-lift in it!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (unimogken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unimogken* »_Wow nice work!
I love the rear bumper design with the hi-lift in it!


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Are you active locally? know any of the Yankee Toys guys?
You should come down this fall for our Foliage Run in the Woodstock/Bridgewater area. There are some nice trails down here, nothing super hardcore but a full day of interesting stuff.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Are you active locally? know any of the Yankee Toys guys?
You should come down this fall for our Foliage Run in the Woodstock/Bridgewater area. There are some nice trails down here, nothing super hardcore but a full day of interesting stuff.

I'm pretty new to the off road scene, but I've gone out a few times with the guys from http://www.vtoffroad.com . They are a good group of guys, and I had s lot of fun. I would like yo be even more active this coming year, especially as I hope to have the Runner a bit more capable.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

links in my sig to the forum and stuff, check us out! WE do most of our runs in southern NH but we have members from Long Island to Montreal.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*

Yeah, I checked out some of you forums, when I saw that you were from Windsor. (My brother lives there actually.)


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Achilles)*

So you have a 4Runner that you put a Jeep front end under and a VW powerplant?!? Why are you ruining it!








Just playin'. Sweet build, my friend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*

Lovin the build man. Really love the custom metal work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

IN FOR VIDS!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

OHhh this makes me want to sell the jeep so bad!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_OHhh this makes me want to sell the jeep so bad!

The best idea i have heard all day lol...Im playin
Love the build man, Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostedcorrados)*

how did that acme adapter work ? i've got an 85 yota and a complete vr6 swap . i trying to find an adapter . i can make everythig else .
the build looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (klcorrado05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klcorrado05* »_how did that acme adapter work ? i've got an 85 yota and a complete vr6 swap . i trying to find an adapter . i can make everythig else . 

You can buy the adapter plate from Acme Adapters, or I found these measurements off of Pirate4x4, I believe. (Check halfway down this page: http://www.dubsnorth.org/forum...rt=45 )
I had some Quaife style nylon shift knobs made up by a buddy of mine.


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Achilles)*

cool knobs , let me know if he wants to make some more


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

Got one of my new tail lights made. LED truck style universal lights. I have a regular red lensed one and an 2" diameter amber light in the mail, but used the clear one as mock up. 
Note, you can see why I need a new tail light too in the picture. Heh, the other one doesn't quite hold up to trees very good.


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

Sick, Did you end up going with the 3'' bodylift for that motor??


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

So, I need a snorkel on the 4Runner and I don't like the crappy plastic ones, and I don't like the snorkel on the outside of the fender nor do I want it coming through the hood, so I made this up. The snorkel is a piece stainless exhaust mandrel bends that snakes through the raintray. I had to cut some of the unibody structure out to fit the pipe in, and then had to make some patch panels to rebuild the strength of the original structure. I'll use some silicone couplers into an airbox, and to the actual snorkel tube that goes up the a-pillar. This also is all completly hidden by the fender.
Oh... And the gold stuff is SEM copper weld through primer.








































I seam sealed it this afternoon and am going to paint it tommorow and put the fender back on.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

damn.
watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (tip)*

Got a rain catch or something for the intake?


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Cool 4R hybrid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (halitzor)*

oh, it's not done yet. I snorkel tube comes out of there and goes up the A-Pillar, which will have an angled and grated top on it.
Just imagine it getting cut off at the blue tape, a silicone 90 attached to the vertical pipe, and another run of tubing running up the a-pillar.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

Worked on making my mechanical TDI pump tonight.
The old TDI donor bottom end.








And the new M-TDI pump. Still need to get a couple washers to fuel mod the upper end, but its all resealed and just a matter of putting the top end back on.


----------



## scion (Nov 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn, in for the finished result.


----------



## TexLandman (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scion* »_Damn, in for the finished result. 

x2


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

Got my governor spring modified for a bit more fueling.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Motorjunkie)*

So much awesomeness. please continue.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (blown020)*

in 
great work, keep it up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (pkraven)*

i want to see more on that snorkel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (klcorrado05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klcorrado05* »_i want to see more on that snorkel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's what is on the agenda for today.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

More snorkel work. Stainless piping and bends, and the top part is mild, but it is thick enough that I don't think I'll have to worry about it rusting away too soon, plus the powdercoat can get into some of that.
















Just need to weld on some brackets and get it powdercoated.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: '87 4Runner Refresh (Achilles)*

Dude.........Sweet


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice work. 
Any concerns with the rear bumper if you should happen to bump something with it? Bent metal is easy to fix, a bent jack is a little costly as a throw away item.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Mabe)*

If I hit something hard enough to bend that bumper, I've bigger worries to deal with than being able to change a tire. Heh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Achilles)*

cool setup man!


----------



## me-ow (Oct 14, 2004)

suscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (me-ow)*

Actually got some work done the past few days. Cut out the rest of the IFS framework, ground most of the frame down, and started plating the frame for strength. Also installed my shackle tubes and the front spring hanger. Also cut down an Audi 5000 turbo manifold to create a better flowing intake manifold to replace the crappy OE one.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Only like a year later, but I'm back to work on this again. Unburied it from the pile of crap that had accumulated on it, and started in again.

Ground down the frame rails and applied some weld through primer to both the frame and the back sides of the reinforcement plates.










Welded on some 1/8" plates to the frame rails. This more than doubles the frame thickness here and gives me something substantial to weld to for the new motor mounts and to also mount the shock tubes towers onto on the outside of the frame rails.










Got the engine lined up where I want it, and put some accessories on it to figure out the best place to make mounts. Talked to California Jay a bit and am using the same mounting locations on the engine that he did on the Dakar truck. I'm also going to be stealing his idea for a location to mount the alternator.



















And I got the drivers side mount tacked up last night.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

Subscribed again.

Good work. I wish I had the fab skills, time, money, a place to work, etc....


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Got the alternator bracket made up today.



















And the passenger side motor mount as well:


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Got the engine mounts all finished up, now I just need to get them powdercoated and then installed so the engine can be in without the chain hoist.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Picked up a solid axle for it on Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

This thing is looking good man!


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Finally finished up the other sides suspension install with the chevy long springs and anti wrap bars, so it isn't sitting on jackstands in the back any more.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

What it looks like from the front. Much nicer than before. Now I just need to figure out what lift height springs I need to order to match the rear.










Also set an ABA block into the engine bay. This'll let me figure out mockup of the belts and pumps, and verified my mounts were good.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Ordered the front suspension stuff:









Rear shock mounting hoop:









Rear axle truss:









And I'm going to pick up an eLocker for the front axle soon enough from a guy off Craigslist.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome!

I like 4Runners and I like engine swaps, so I'm definitely watching


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Finally got around to finishing my tail lights. I doubt I'll have to worry about breaking these...


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

subscribed!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I love those taillights! I need to figure out something like that for my 80...


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Thanks! I like them a lot too, and even if something does manage to make it's way past the caging, they are just LED lights that get popped through the rubbers, so they shouldn't ever break.

Got them back from the powdercoater today. You can see the dent just above it that brought around the need for new tail lights.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

looks AMAZING! what kind of TDI engine you swapping in? from wht vw?


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

slavik19 said:


> looks AMAZING! what kind of TDI engine you swapping in? from wht vw?


Came out of a '97 Jetta. I'll be switching it over to M-TDI with a hybrid pump that I'm putting together. And a T3-60 turbo that I currently have on my BMW but is way too small for the 1.8 M10 in the car.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Crappy pic, but I got all my SAS stuff today.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Got the axle torn down this afternoon. Now time to degrease, wire brush, and paint it all and then reassemble it.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Got the axle cleaned up, the diff guard, and the axle truss welded on this afternoon. Going to paint it up tomorrow.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Got the axle primed and one side's hubs cleaned up with the parts washer.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Got the front axle painted....


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

As I still had time after painting the axle, I finished cleaning all of the rest of the parts. Some of the parts were getting replace with new parts, but whatever, I just cleaned them all.










Also primed the knuckles and high steer stuff.


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Glad you're back at it. :thumbup: Looking good. :beer:


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Somehow I managed to get 10" of lift....


----------

